# Mary Travers dies of leukemia aged 72



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

I sure loved her velvet voice ,I did see Peter Paul and Mary live in concert in Auckland at the peak of their career and I loved the concert.Im sure I will not be the only one at this forum saddened by her passing


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Last night I lit a candle and played P, P & M's version of "Where Have All the Flowers Gone?" So what if it's only three chords? It's still as relevant and moving today as in 1962. My eyes misted over. It got me to thinking again about how much love and life we lose to natural causes, yet we lose even more to senseless violence. For all our technology, we live in primitive times.

I also saw a young college student wearing a P, P & M T-shirt today and thought it was a very nice gesture, so there's hope for the human race.


----------

